# Milling Nylon, Plastic, ABS, etc.?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

I have a question about milling nylon, plastic, ABS, etc. Should I use a 2-blade or a 4-blade end mill? How fast should I set my speed (slower or faster), I am looking for a nice clean cut, and would prefer not to heat up or burn the material.
I am milling because I have a very large order to do, and I need to do it consistently and as efficiently as possible.
Thank you.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Slow and flooded is the way. Plastics like to melt slightly above room temperature (for machining levels of "slightly".) You need to run your tool as slow as you can and feed nice and slow as well or the heat buildup will destroy your finish in a hurry! Keeping a water-based coolant on it can't hurt either but remember that while boiling water will usually cool metal just fine lots of plastics will deform in boiling water. 

Trot, the amateur but experienced, fox...


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Use a sharp tool also. PVC cuts especially nice.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

On our giant CNC Router here at TAP Plastics, we use "O"flute solid carbide double edge router bits. Two cutting edges introduce less heat and the hollow cut "O" flutes remove the material quicker. We do not use any cutting fluids.
Russ


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Russ about cutting plastics dry. Also, if you are going to use a conventional two-flute end mill, start with a new one, even if it means buying one for the job. If available, a small stream of compressed air will help keep chips from building up around the cutter, which can cause heat. 

Larryhttp://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/ActiveForums/themes/MLS/save32.png


----------

